# My worst picture ever....



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG, This picture is Horrible! It absolutely stinks! I can't believe I even kept it, Much less posted it for others to see. When people realize that I took this picture I will never live it down. I am so ashamed.

Oh, Did I mention that this is backwards day?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My god man, u ok dont be posting bad pics up like this! 

Mated pair of ywg's?


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

WOW! :shock:......Its horrible


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> Mated pair of ywg's?


Uh Huh  :fish:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice reef, how big is this tank?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

that isn't even that bad...
dont be so hard on yourself...


but i love those shrooms! are those hairy or ricordia? Beautiful!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> Nice reef, how big is this tank?


Thanks Shaggy! It's a 75G RR All-Glass tank with 2 150 HQI 10K DE MH's & 2 54W T5HO Actinics.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> that isn't even that bad...
> dont be so hard on yourself...
> 
> 
> but i love those shrooms! are those hairy or ricordia? Beautiful!


Yea, I know. I'm sorry I let anyone see such horrid pictures. 

Anyway, What you see are Ricordia. I do have hairys too but not in that pic.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

since we are back to normal. 
WOW. 
If it were still backwards day I would have to boot you from the forum for posting such trash.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> since we are back to normal.
> WOW.
> If it were still backwards day I would have to boot you from the forum for posting such trash.


Oh please.....Not the dreaded Army Boot!!  :help: 

Normal? Why be normal??


----------

